# ingested cooked chicken bones



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Okay, this isnt the first time Preston has eaten cooked chicken bones. He's eaten tons upon tons of horrible things, including burnt tinfoil with cooked chicken bones...Anyway, last night he ate an entire baked chicken. His poop doesn't have bone fragments and looks normal. I fed him breakfast this morning.

Anyone have experience? He doesn't seem to be in any discomfort...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I wouldn't feed him until tomorrow. 

After that only small meals. 

As long as he's acting normal and drinking water I wouldn't worry too much. Watch for vomiting, diarrhea, and lethargy.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

When i first got Rebel he ate a whole plate of cooked chicken thighs.

I rushed him to the vet and his x-ray must have been maybe 1/2 hour after he ate the bones - they could see some teeny tiny slivers in there but that was it.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes, my guys have found bones on their walks, and by the time I get to them it's too late. I usually just tell them to chew really well, I don't want them to gobble. Never had any issues that I know of.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I was looking after a Rhodesian Ridgeback once, and the bloody little cow tipped over the rubbish bin, got the lid open and wolfed down a whole heap of chicken bones before I could skid into the kitchen. I called her owners and told them and said I'd take her to the vet if she showed any problems, but they laughed and said she does that all the time and not to worry. I kept a look out all night and the next day, but she was absolutely fine. So, I think you'll probably be ok. Like Danemama said, just keep an eye out, but I'm sure he'd have started showing symptoms by now. Get some sleep!
PS lovely to hear from you again, I was wondering where you were!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeh dogs are pretty tough. :3


... a good thing considering what they consider "edible"


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

> ... a good thing considering what they consider "edible"


Haha, that's so funny and true. Often on a walk, or in the house usually Toby (the shih tzu) will pick something up and I'll say "Toby, that's not food ..." and after he swallows it I'll shrug and say "Yeah, what does Dad know?"

It's pretty incredible. Discarded plastic containers (not sure, yogurt, pudding, jello?) Well, those he doesn't swallow, chews them for a bit and I tell him to leave it and it isn't something he can gulp, so he leaves it .. after which I usually ridicule him, not that he minds.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Prestons completely fine. As I suspected would happen. He had a rather large bm tonight though. He got some venison and chicken tonight and ate ravenously as usual.

Penny, I've been so busy working lately. I'm working up with setting up a training company at the new facility i work at. My subaru got smashed into by a lexus and the whole front end was just annihilated. So that's gone.  I've recently learned one of the coolest techniques to help dogs with anxiety based issues as well, it's working so well with Indi. So I'm so excited to share that too. When the behaviorist told me about what she had discovered I had a total "duh!!!!" moment of enlightenment.  I'd be on DFC more too if I had better internet connection at work! :|


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> Prestons completely fine. As I suspected would happen. He had a rather large bm tonight though. He got some venison and chicken tonight and ate ravenously as usual.
> 
> Penny, I've been so busy working lately. I'm working up with setting up a training company at the new facility i work at. My subaru got smashed into by a lexus and the whole front end was just annihilated. So that's gone.  I've recently learned one of the coolest techniques to help dogs with anxiety based issues as well, it's working so well with Indi. So I'm so excited to share that too. When the behaviorist told me about what she had discovered I had a total "duh!!!!" moment of enlightenment.  I'd be on DFC more too if I had better internet connection at work! :|


Was that your brand new car?? You hadn't had it but for a few months!

I, for one, would be very interested in anxiety techniques. We have this horrible problem with fireworks.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

God, I'm so sorry about the car Kelly. If I didn't know any better, I'd almost say that that car was not meant to be. Hopefully you got the insurance money ok and are able to get another car. That sucks because I know how much you loved that car.
And, yeah, I'd be interested in that anxiety technique too, if you can, that is. Mol has kittens when there's thunder, plus there is this one older man up the road she is absolutely terrified of, not that I blame her, I think he's drunk most of the time as he always asks me where I live, and I see him like, once every 3 days or so. But, she freaks out so badly when she sees him and I'm sure she'd run like hell and leave me in her dust if he got a bit weird on us!
I'm so glad that anxiety technique appears to be working on Indi, thats a breakthrough if it can cause her less stress. And, that's awesome about your job too! They obviously think you're very gifted when it comes to dogs, congratulations, I'm so happy for you because I know how much this means to you! Life is pretty good, huh??


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

But we miss you around here.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I miss you guys too! I'm gonna try to be on more. Yes it was the brand new car. I would definitely say it wasn't a car meant to be. The good thing is I got a deal on it when I bought it so I am getting a fair amount of insurance money back to put as a down payment on the car. I'm going to get a Subaru Impreza WRX this time, 2005. I'm actually happy about the switch. The impreza is the all around better car for sure. 

But lol I just picked up poo in the backyard and Prestons actually looked kinda good this morning. He had lamb and chicken hearts last night lol. Lamb breast is my favorite.

I will message you both a detailed write up on what it is all about. I understood it completely, scientifically it is pretty much impossible for it to not work. I think you two will understand it as soon as you hear it. The only part that is hard is actually doing it, it takes lots of practice.  But I'd love to share it with you. And if you see it works for you I think you should share it with anyone else you know with dogs with anxiety problems. It truly is amazing.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Choice! Thanks Kelly, thats really good of you to take the time. Can't wait!


----------

